# [RESOLVED] PHP sockets problem



## fred974 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello all,

Could anyone tell me if it is possible to enable PHP sockets post installation?
I need this module to finish my zabbix installation.
From my search on the web, it look like I have to compile php from source. 
I hope someone can help me without uninstalling everything

Thank you


----------



## fred974 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: PHP sockets problem*

Managed to solve it.

`cd /usr/ports/lang/php55-extensions/`
`make config`
select socket
`make reinstall clean`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

lang/php5-extensions is a so-called meta-port. It doesn't install anything by itself, it simply depends on other ports. The exact port you're looking for is net/php55-sockets.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 26, 2014)

thank you @SirDice


----------

